
Bitcoin value tops gold for first time - mbgaxyz
http://www.bbc.com/news/business-39149475
======
DocTomoe
One Bitcoin was worth more than, say, one gram of Gold for a long time - but
it's still far from one kilogram. Bitcoin currently is around one troy ounce
of gold...

So one unit of Bitcoin tops one unit of gold, the latter unit being pretty
much random?

